# WTS: Ravenor, Ravenor Returned, Ravenor Rogue 1st Edition Hardcover, Dan Abnett [AUS]



## Brother Subtle

WTS:

Ravenor 
Ravenor Returned
Ravenor Rogue


All 1st Editions and all hardcover with dust jackets. Somewhere along the lines the dust jackets have been professionally covered and thus, are still in excellent condition. Books overall are in excellent condition, I look after my books.

Price: $95 AUD + postage

Weight is 1.6kgs combined postage which will fit in a AusPost 3kg tracked sachel. Will not separate. VERY HARD to find all 3 books in this condition these days, let alone all together. In fact, I pieced it together from the UK and USA. Books will be wrapped in bubble wrap for transport.

Will post overseas, postage calculated on an individual basis. Please contact me for a postage quote for outside Aus. $16.75 postage is FOR AUS BUYERS ONLY.

Send me a private message if interested.


----------

